# work out/diet club



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK since Soccer season ended in the spring and I switch to days at work, I been off my diet and workout routine.

So starting Wed I am going on a new schedule then going to night tour in a few weeks.

So I am going to go back to my "healthy" diet, lower my drinking and work out like a madman with Cardio (soccer and other various cardio) as well as a strength and pilates/yoga workout. Hey Flexibility is good for the body in many ways people.

So would anyone like to join me? I will bost before pics then up date them every two weeks on my "album" of my progress.

I will start another thread in the "social area" for daily updates, and diet. Those who want to join, get advice, motivation, give me motivation, please join me.

Starting wed, because this is my last weekend to Party with my neighbors before I go on this. Those going through problems this can help with your stress level.

So join me if you wish.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Great idea! Count me in. I could use the extra help of being accountable to someone other than myself.


----------



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Count me in. I need some motivation to get back to the gym. And you can count on my support.


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure why not.lol Now I have to tell you I had gastric bypass last Dec so I don't need much help in that area. lol I've already lost over a 130lbs. & just got under 200lbs yesterday.:smthumbup: I do however need to work out. I am going to join a gym to help tighten me up & get me looking better.


----------



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heidi, I didnt have a gastric band but I did manage to lose 95 pounds give or take a few years back and have kept it off.

You definitely need to do some gym work to try and tone up. I ended up having a tummy tuck to get rid of all the loose skin, but everywhere else is OK really.

Well done you and keep it up.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great idea! 

Well, *for those of us over 50*:
*Can we also post our before and after pix of face lifts, boob lifts, tummy tucks, pelvic floor rebuilds, penile implants, pec implants, hair implants, and butt lifts? 
*
:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

We can call it the "_Reconstruction_ ZONE"!


----------



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

I could show you my before and after. Even I dont recognise myself!!

Just need the boobs lifting now, age ( and gravity) are catching up fast


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Mumof2
Yeah the gastric bypass was a good choice for me. Ive been overweight all my life. This surgey made a major difference in my life. I will never go back to the old me. I have been trying to work out but I've had a ton of stress in my life since Dec 08. Plus the first 3-4mos I was not allowed to work out all due to the surgery & weather.

I wish I could have things cut, sucked, & lifted but I am broke! lol I will be broke for awhile so I will never be able to have any surgery to remove the extra skin or have my boobs lifted. That is part of my self esteem issue. Im hoping going to the gym will help some & make some of it better.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

mumof2 said:


> Heidi, I didnt have a gastric band but I did manage to lose 95 pounds give or take a few years back and have kept it off.
> 
> You definitely need to do some gym work to try and tone up. I ended up having a tummy tuck to get rid of all the loose skin, but everywhere else is OK really.
> 
> Well done you and keep it up.


 Boy, Mum! Wonderful! It is soooo hard to lose weight, especially when one has a love affair with cooking. I often cook or bake and take it to neighbors...so I won't eat it! 

I had a tummy tuck, too! I had it done when I was 46 after my fourth pregnancy was over. I also dumped all my baby weight, was a great experience. I'd do it over again, in a heartbeat!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

soccerman,

yeah, i'll play. but can't i got back to pre-stroke 309 pound me and use that as my before? my 208 pound present me still is missing tone (hard to get back due to loss of strength through the stroke).

btw--soccerman is so right about yoga/flexibility. if y'all just did a nice regimen of yoga and dedicate yourself to it, you'd be amazed at the fitness progress you'd make.


----------



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree Sandy the tummy tuck was the best thing ever. H paid for it, I could have had it done on the NHS but wait was years.

Our little wobbly bits and bulges are all part of who we are Heidi so don't you worry. The benefits of being healthy far outweigh anything else.

I too had been overweight all my life and had never dieted before then, so when I did there was no going back, and I never have. So keep going


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I don't need to workout, I do housework and that in itself is a workout.
Laundry, cleaning, dusting, arranging, washing 2 dogs, morning dog walks, vaccuming, dusting, etc etc etc....
I work out more than some of my neighbors who go to a gym.

My house is spotless.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Heidiw said:


> Mumof2
> Yeah the gastric bypass was a good choice for me. Ive been overweight all my life. This surgey made a major difference in my life. I will never go back to the old me. I have been trying to work out but I've had a ton of stress in my life since Dec 08. Plus the first 3-4mos I was not allowed to work out all due to the surgery & weather.
> 
> I wish I could have things cut, sucked, & lifted but I am broke! lol I will be broke for awhile so I will never be able to have any surgery to remove the extra skin or have my boobs lifted. That is part of my self esteem issue. Im hoping going to the gym will help some & make some of it better.



A women I worked with had some kind of gastic surgery and she was anemic big time, always cold.. no energy, could only eat a small amount at a time. She passed out at work one time and had to be transported via ambulance to the hospital.
She is the only person I know who had anything like that, from what I've seen.....
I'd not get anything like that but just eat less and do it naturally... as you eat less either way.

I had a brow lift and eye lift for my 45th birthday 
The thing about that is: I can't tel any difference.. hahaha
Maybe should have waited and got the works at age 55.

I did laser skin resurfacing for awhile, now that really made a difference !!! improved skin texture, although it was about 100 a session if you bought a package of a series of 6 or more sessions, which is what one really needs to do... more without the package.

If I'd known I was going to get married, I may not have done all that !!! lol

I'm thanklful I dont need any body work, I seem to not have
bad body issues, most likely cuz I never had kids.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Would that work blotchy areas from sun damage?


don't know.... I'm not a sun tanner and never have been.

Blotches from suntanning is what you mean, right?

I did it just to improve the texture of my skin. It worked great too and last about 2 years...........
it took about 6 treatments and was something like 1200.00...
also had one demabrasion in between those treatments...
that works nice too.

I'm so grateful now that I'm 50 I never followed the fad of sun tanning. Because of that I have few deep wrinkles...

You can go to a laser place and ask them about if it works on botches because I don't know. I don't have blotches.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

does this mean I have to put down the box of cocoa puffs? 

ok, count me in


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Mommy are you talking about little white dots? That is your pigment dying, it is genetic. Nothing you can do really, but stay out of the sun so you don't tan as much if your self concious of it. My whole family has, nothing to bad, but we notice it. My only issue is I have sun spots on my face this summer partially because I play and coach soccer, I forget to put lotion on those days, then I get burned. GRRRR my own darn fault.

Anyway, I plan on taking some pics tomorrow and loadign them up. Last night of beer for me for a while, I love the taste of beer but so bad for your body, no more sweet tea either. Just water, protein shakes and juices.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I can't post my picture, if I do there will be stalkers and guys get creepy, women get mean.
hahaha


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

So IN!!! 

I was starting anyways, but it sounds like a lot more fun with all of you!

Also starting a new job tomorrow. Might as well make all the changes at once!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I wonder how many calories washing 2 dogs is? I'm sure its alot, considering brushing them out before and after.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Great idea GA. 

I've been working out for a while now. Don't have any before pics.

But the key is to get in a groove and stay there.

I have ended up sticking fairly closely to what is in the Abs Diet. It's not some odd thing, but just promotes balanced healthy eating, small reasonable portions, and 6 meals a day.

I'm 40, and with the morning exercise, and a desk job have zero trouble maintaining a healthy body weight. (5'11", 160lbs)

The best part is, as long as it is in moderation, you don't have to think of 'diet' as a four-letter word. 

Oh! And also I encourage anyone to check out the book "Eat This, Not That" .... very good, and very illuminating.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

DownButNotOut said:


> Great idea GA.
> 
> "Eat This, Not That" .... very good, and very illuminating.



I saw that book, thumbed through it, looks like a good book for those who are new to dieting and don't know what to eat to lose weight.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm in. I do pretty good getting to the gym regularly, though this week is off to a bad start, since I was out yesterday and today i just got here ( I workout during my lunch break). I'm at about 144 right now, really am more concerned with toning, though I'd like to lose about 10-15 pounds. Workout consists of cardio and strength. Just need to modify the diet a bit.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Although I am officially starting Tomorrow...

My boss woke me up early this morning, so I took our Dog for a walk, and then I went Jogging for a mile, Breaking in and not a huge "jogging" fan, That is why I play soccer, Cardio and sprint, sprint Sprint. But need to get some running in so I don't have a heart attack....lol

Have to wait for my wife to get home to take my pics.

I will post my thoughts, advice on the new thread tomorrow. Those wishing to join, no pics are necessary, I just doing it for myself and to keep me motivated. 

My goal is to be in better shape at 40 then I was at 20.

Preso there is a site that tells you how many calories you burn for doing certain activities, I will see if I can find it and post a link to it for everyone.

But I think the fact having no kids help, it's a fact women's stomach's will never be the same unless they get a tummy tuck since the abs are torn apart and can only reattached by surgery, you can get "close" but you will always have the "pouch" of love as I like to call it. My wife wants a tummy tuck, I am against it, but her body her choice, whatever she decides I am good with.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Although I am officially starting Tomorrow...
> 
> not a huge "jogging" fan, That is why I play soccer, Cardio and sprint, sprint Sprint.


that's why i was a goalkeeper gasoccerman. no sprint, no sprint, nosprint. 




GAsoccerman said:


> Preso there is a site that tells you how many calories you burn for doing certain activities, I will see if I can find it and post a link to it for everyone.


try FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal. it's free and very helpful with diet too.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well, this was day 2 for me. my a$$ hurts...lol. went on a three hour hike with my dog today and did the p90x arms workout (so boring, but so good). 

wish i could post my before and after pix. i have them from three years ago, but like preso said, probably not a good idea.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Job Blanca...Keep going, I call week 3 "hump week" you make it past week three...you are doing good.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm getting dressed this morning and my underclothes feel kinda loose ????????? I try on a smaller size shorts and guess what?
I'm down 2 sizes !!!!
woohoo........................... this effexor just rocks !

this drug is legal ???????
woohoo !


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Blanca. :cheer:

I've seen p90x infomercials. You say you're on day 2? I'm very interested in what you think. And how it works for you.

And Yay Preso!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

the P90X is a good program, it takes the core values of "shocking" the system and your muscles and a good diet.

Basically it is a bunch of different exercises to keep the body guessing which stimulates muscle growth so you don't Plateau.

Basically if you were to lift weigths MWF and RUN T and TH every week for say 8 weeks...after week 8 your body would plateau and you would not see any change.

By changing things up, you confuse the muscles and your body, it reacts and burns fat and increases muscle.

Running, Weights, Yoga, Pilates, swimming, etc...different workouts are all good, switching things up is good for the body.

It's when you do nothing is bad.

Preso, congrats, I wonder if it's water weight you are losing? Or if your body did not like your other medication and now that you are off it it is losing the gained weight from the other drug.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got back from the gym today. Did the elliptical, as well as the weight machines. Added the one for the abs, figure that will help. I need to get there at least 3 days a week, which means I HAVE to go tomorrow and Friday, since it's not open on the weekends. But, lifting two kids who are 30 and 40 pounds every day keeps me pretty active on the weekends anyways, along with the remodeling stuff we are finishing up. 
I DO notice my legs and arms are getting much more toned. If I can stay with a 3-4 day a week schedule, I should be good. OH, this is also day 2 with NO SODA...i'm usually a Mt. Dew addict.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

DownButNotOut said:


> I've seen p90x infomercials. You say you're on day 2? I'm very interested in what you think. And how it works for you.


well....ive had them for over a year i think. i do them off and on. they're really good workouts, just bore me to tears so its hard to keep doing them. i've started doing half the workout (some are over an hour and a half long) and that seems to help.

didnt do anything today, though. i was too sore. lol. and i only did half the arms workout.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have a 3 bite rule.

I eat 3 meals a day, but only 3 bites at each meal...
more or less so I'm trying to make them wise choices as far as what I'm eating.
Only have more than 3 bites if its veggies.
3 bites of meat, eggs or cheese....
UNLIMITED WATER

you'll lose weight like gangbusters doing that.. lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well Preso that is true, If three bites works well for you then I guess, but is your body getting evrything it needs?

last night for Dinner I had a small Salad (oil and balsamic vinegar) I baked some chicken with Olive oil and light bread crumbs had that with a glass of Milk.

I too drink a ton of water. Again smaller meals and eating 5-6 times a day is better for you. 

Soda is horrible for you, even Diet soda is a NO NO.

I ahve another Soccer meeting today, I plan on doing some other workouts in between, I'll see what I come up with.

for those who have a gym membership, try gettingt he book, "new Rules of Lifting for Women" I bought this for my wife and we followed the routine for a 6-8 week period with great results for her, to bad we did not stay on it, I salivate how she could have developed, but then again her boobs might have shrunk...lol it's a catch22...lol (such a guy) 

Drinking some cofee right now and a roll with some PB


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea hence for the rolls and I am a pasta fan but last night I had chicken.

Tonight lean pork chops and some veggies.


love protein shakes


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My body has a drastic response to no sugar. I think I may have a metabolic problem, pre-diabetes or something. Maybe insulin resistance as it sure seems that way.
If I stop sugars... I drop weight like mad.

and I feel better too.
Strange.
One of my parents had adult onset diabetes, I may be heading that way too. 

I like low carb eating.... it's my preference as it makes me feel good.
Thats LOW carb, not no carb. 
and NO sugar !!!! I read labels and avoiding all sugar, even in meat.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Spot on Preso...

Little carbs...good, to many carbs...not good, especially if you don't work out.

Just like Protein, good amount is very good, to much is bad.

as with anything, excessive is always bad (unless sex hehe) moderation is the key...

A good rule to food shopping is....Shop the "perimeter" of the store, not the middle where the junk is.

Veggies, meats, Milk, Eggs, Juices....all on the outside, even the ice cream  Just great some whole wheeat bread and your good to go.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I eat mostly veggies.
Thats what fills me up
and small amounts of protien and carbs... NO REFINED SUGAR.

Far as shopping, I can't shop like that as I buy food for others, not just myself and they do not like what I eat.

Last week I did do something different, where I removed all the cake, cookies, chips, pie, pastries and put them in another room.

worked well fro me to not be tempted to eat anything bad for "me"
as I can't eat any of that stuff, not for diet reasons as much as 
it makes me feel bad. Others do not have problems with this but I do, so I just have to deal with it, and do what I have to do.

I'm enjoying losing weight, never been so easy as with effexor. That is some good stuff.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Veggies, nuts, fruit..that's my main stuff.

Chicken, fish, and pork.

Although I don't really watch what I eat. And weight hasn't been a problem.

I would like to put on some muscle mass. But I'm not sure I'm willing to change my diet.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm down 13.5 pounds since July 22.... just over 2 weeks ? or is it 3 weeks?
The thing is.................... its so easy !!!!


Thank you my doctor and effexor.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yea Preso I ahve three children so shopping the perimeter just for them is not happening, they want their fruit loops!!! LOL

But I am glad you have lost 13 lbs on your new medication, do you think maybe your old medication was making you larger and the new one has the opposite effect? Better moods? etc? just curious.


anyway, Working today, I will try and go running tonight.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I had no old medication... this one is the only one I take, it was given to me for severe hot flashes
I have no mental illness or depression.

I'm digging it ! Lots of surprises, all good


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

For breakfast today I'm having bacon and eggs.
Lunch will be sliced irish cheese with sun dried tomato on a slice of romaine lettuce ( a few )
and dinner will have rotisserie chicken, salad.

dessert will be a bowl of stawberries topped with almond flavored sugar free greek yougurt... if I feel like having dessert.

This is low carb... and I do love it.
Losing weight like crazy too.


----------

